# S.O.S. - Molly Swimming in Circles



## stacey

Hi,

I have a male dalmatian molly that has been swimming in circles for a few days. He spins around and around and it seems as if he's lost his sense of balance or something. Can someone please tell me what's wrong and if there is anything I can do? Or am I about to lose him?

He does eat when it's feeding time. Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate are all fine.

Thanks,

-Stacey


----------



## Eric Liu

i suppose it is need its partner , out of the room and talk a walk *old dude


----------



## Gizmo

I'm not sure exactly what is wrong with your molly, but I would suspect either a swim bladder infection or dropsy. There's not much you can do about a swim bladder infection - I have heard feeding shelled peas works, and dropsy is incurable as well. Look for things like the fish's scales sticking out (pineconing), any visible sores, wounds, discoloration, white stringy poop (parasites), frayed and ragged fins, white fuzzy spots, etc.

If possible, quarantine your molly so that if its affliction is contagious, it doesn't wipe out the rest of your population.

A note on dropsy - it is a symptom rather than a cause. Dropsy is usually caused by internal organ damage from things like parasites bacteria, etc, fights, or even a pinch by an inexperienced fish store clerk when transferring from net to bag.

Sources:
Fish dropsy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aquarium FD - Swim Bladder Disease - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## stacey

Hi,

Thanks for all info. It definitely sounds like it's a swim bladder disease. All the fins and scales look fine, there are no discolorations, etc.

Looks like I'll be heading to the grocery for some peas!

-Stacey


----------

